
Software Defined Radio Pioneer Vanu Gopal Bose Is Dead at 52 - proee
http://www.arrl.org/news/software-defined-radio-sdr-pioneer-vanu-gopal-bose-is-dead-at-52
======
dogruck
Earlier thread.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15680355](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15680355)

RIP.

------
fellellor
RIP

